# Me dejé el bolso en un taxi



## Pitt

Hola:

Quisiera saber si ambas frases son posibles con el significado "olvidar":

1. *Me* dejé el bolso en un taxi.
2. Dejé el bolso en un taxi.

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## ultravioleta

Con la primera oración no hay problemas en entender que fue un olvido. Sin embargo, la segunda oración puede ser ambigua. _Dejé _puede indicar un acto deliberado, o no.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pitt said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quisiera saber si ambas frases son posibles con el significado "olvidar":
> 
> 1. *Me* dejé el bolso en un taxi.
> 2. Dejé el bolso en un taxi.
> 
> Muchas gracias y saludos



La primera no se entendería correctamente en algunos países hispanohablantes, por no ser idiomática en sus respectivas versiones de castellano.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues por México, nunca se diría *Me* dejé...
Dejé el bolso en el taxi deja sobreentender que se olvidó... no que se dejó a propósito, a menos de tratarse de un bolso-bomba.


----------



## ManPaisa

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Pues por México, nunca se diría *Me* dejé...



Lo mismo en Colombia.  Jamás se diría eso.


----------



## Lexinauta

Ya lo dijo Ultravioleta: "la segunda oración puede ser ambigua"; como siempre, depende del contexto.

'Dejé el bolso en el taxi mientras bajé a comprar cigarrillos; luego proseguimos el camino.' (en este caso no hay ambigüedad)


----------



## Ibermanolo

ultravioleta said:


> Con la primera oración no hay problemas en entender que fue un olvido. Sin embargo, la segunda oración puede ser ambigua. _Dejé _puede indicar un acto deliberado, o no.


 
En España igual que en Argentina entonces. Si el bolso ha sido olvidado siempre diríamos "me dejé".



ManPaisa said:


> La primera no se entendería correctamente en algunos países hispanohablantes, por no ser idiomática en algunas versiones de castellano.


 
Diculpa mi ignorancia pero ¿qué significa no ser idiomática?


----------



## ManPaisa

Ibermanolo said:


> Diculpa mi ignorancia pero ¿qué significa no ser idiomática?


*idiomático**, ca**.*
 (Del gr. ἰδιωματικός, particular).
* 1.     * adj. Propio y peculiar de una lengua determinada.
(DRAE)

En buen romance, *que no se usa* por estos lados. No tiene nada que ver con corrección gramatical.


----------



## Calambur

A mi entender, "*me* dejé el bolso en un taxi" es correcto. Ese "me" lo interpreto como un objeto de intérés. Parecido a cuando decimos, por ejemplo, "mi hijo no *me* come nada".
Pero tal vez estoy equivocada. Ustedes dirán...


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Calambur said:


> A mi entender, "*me* dejé el bolso en un taxi" es correcto. Ese "me" lo interpreto como un objeto de intérés. Parecido a cuando decimos, por ejemplo, "mi hijo no *me* come nada".
> Pero tal vez estoy equivocada. Ustedes dirán...


 

Me parece raro y erróneo. Al decir "Mi hijo no me come nada" es como decir "Mi hijo a mí no me come nada" y, aunque sea una especie de solecismo, lo encuentro posible y aceptable en una esfera coloquial; pero si dijésemos "(Yo) dejé a mí el bolso en un taxi" diríamos un disparate.

___________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## la_machy

'*Me* dejé el bolso en el taxi'.
¡Oh, rara expresión!


Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Veamos, tampoco decis " me he dado cuenta", "me he mudado", " me muero de la risa",
"me da igual", " me he olvidado", me me me me me 
*me**.*
 (Del lat. _me_, _mihi_,  vulg. _mi_, casos de _ego_, yo).
* 1.     * pron. person. Forma de dativo o acusativo de 1.ª persona singular en masculino y femenino. No admite preposición y se puede usar como enclítico. _Me oyó._ _Óyeme._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## la_machy

Te entiendo, LCF. Estoy de acuerdísimo. De hecho yo _adoro_ el *me.*
Sólo que esa forma me parece rara. Cuestión de usos.
Pero lo tendré en cuenta al ir a España.


Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

la_machy said:


> Te entiendo, LCF. Estoy de acuerdísimo. De hecho yo _adoro_ el *me.*
> Sólo que esa forma me parece rara. Cuestión de usos.
> Pero lo tendré en cuenta al ir a España.
> 
> Saludos


 
Cuando vengas, podrás comer*te* un buen pescaíto frito en Sevilla, _*te*_ beberás la mejor horchata en Valencia o _*te*_ tomarás una cañita en Madrid; _*te*_ creerás estar en el cielo; _*te*_ comprarás algún _souvenir_ que otro y, si te da tiempo, _*te*_ leerás El Quijote. Pero, ojo, ten cuidado de no dejar_*te*_ el bolso en cualquier lado cuando _*te*_ subas al metro, porque a lo mejor no vuelves a verlo.

¿Tampoco así?


----------



## la_machy

Pinairun said:


> Cuando vengas, podrás comer*te* un buen pescaíto frito en Sevilla, _*te*_ beberás la mejor horchata en Valencia o _*te*_ tomarás una cañita en Madrid; _*te*_ creerás estar en el cielo; _*te*_ comprarás algún _souvenir_ que otro y, si te da tiempo, _*te*_ leerás El Quijote. Pero, ojo, ten cuidado de no dejar_*te*_ el bolso en cualquier lado cuando _*te*_ subas al metro, porque a lo mejor no vuelves a verlo.
> 
> ¿Tampoco así?


Claro que sí, Pinairun. Yo no lo digo así. De hecho en México no se dice así (lo de *me *dejé y dejar*te* el bolso, lo demás sí). Pero comprendo que es otra de las maravillosas diferencias de nuestro lenguaje.
Además, después de visitar todos esos maravillosos lugares, a quién le importa si *me* dejo el bolso en el taxi . (Sólo cuidaré de no traer mi pasaporte ni mis tarjetas).

Saludos


----------



## miguel89

Se llama dativo de interés.


----------



## Lexinauta

miguel89 said:


> Se llama dativo de interés.


...que es lo que ya había interpretado Calambur _como un objeto de interés._


----------



## miguel89

Lexinauta said:


> ...que es lo que ya había interpretado Calambur _como un objeto de interés._



...que técnicamente se conoce con el nombre de dativo de interés y sobre el cual trata el enlace que puse.


----------



## Calambur

miguel89 said:


> ...que técnicamente se conoce con el nombre de dativo de interés y sobre el cual trata el enlace que puse.


...tal vez, tal vez... pero cuando yo estudiaba estas cosas se lo llamaba _objeto_ de interés. 
Y aquí no más copio (entre comillas rojas, así: *"..."*) lo que decía Ofelia Kovacci (Doctora en Letras y Profesora de la Facultad de Filosofía y Letras de la Universidad de Buenos Aires):

*"*Muchas veces aparece un pronombre (_me, te, se, le, nos, os_) modificando al verbo, *al parecer sin que sea necesario para el* *sentido, pero indicando un especial interés* del hablante o de las otras personas en lo que se dice:
Se comió todo el postre.
Me temo que no venga.
Te lo dejaste olvidado. (Juro que no lo inventé. Es justo lo que estamos tratando).
¿A dónde me lo llevan?
Es el OBJETO DE INTERÉS. Formalmente puede coincidir con la persona del verbo o no. Se distingue: a) del pronombre reflejo, y de los pronombres objeto directo y objeto indirecto no coincidentes, porque *no puede duplicarse*; b) del pronombre cuasi reflejo, porque el objeto de interés acompaña a verbos transitivos cuando es coincidente. En el ejemplo que sigue aparecen los tres objetos acumulados:
Dén*me*le un susto. (le es el objeto indirecto; me el objeto de interés).*"*

Saludos.
Edito. Aclaro que busqué el texto luego de leer el _post_ #18. Lo que escribí en el #9 era lo que recordaba...


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Cuando vengas, podrás comer*te* un buen pescaíto frito en Sevilla, _*te*_ beberás la mejor horchata en Valencia o _*te*_ tomarás una cañita en Madrid; _*te*_ creerás estar en el cielo; _*te*_ comprarás algún _souvenir_ que otro y, si te da tiempo, _*te*_ leerás El Quijote. Pero, ojo, ten cuidado de no dejar_*te*_ el bolso en cualquier lado cuando _*te*_ subas al metro, porque a lo mejor no vuelves a verlo.
> 
> ¿Tampoco así?



Concuerdo con la Machy.  Todos esos dativos de interés se usan en Colombia, menos el que acompaña a _dejar_.  Tampoco lo usaríamos con _olvidar_:  _*Me* olvidé las gafas en el taxi _es algo que nadie diría en mi versión de español.

Simplemente no es idiomático para nosotros.  No lo usamos y nos suena raro.

Desde el punto de vista semántico, hay una gran diferencia entre _dejar/olvidar _y los demás verbos que mencionas, que hace que el uso del dativo no me cuadre.  ¿Qué 'interés' puede manifestar un hablante en _dejar/olvidar _un objeto en un lugar que no le conviene?  

Si el matiz que le añade el dativo a la construcción es el de la involuntariedad, ese matiz es muy distinto al que el dativo normalmente agrega a los verbos:  que el acto es bienvenido y voluntario o que existe un fuerte involucramiento en la acción por parte del sujeto o del hablante.

Por aquí sólo divagando.  Ya sé que para ustedes sí tiene sentido ese dativo...


----------



## zipp404

*Me* dejé el bolso en un taxi.  *Jamás!  Jamás!  Jamás! *


Se dice:  *Dejé *el bolso en un taxi.

Tambien puedes decir:

*Olvidé *el bolso en un taxi.
*Se me olvidó* el bolso en un taxi.


----------



## Pitt

zipp404 said:


> *Me* dejé el bolso en un taxi. *Jamás! Jamás! Jamás! *
> Se dice: *Dejé *el bolso en un taxi.


 
¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas! 

Según el _Diccionario Salamanca_ es posible *Me dejé / Se dejó*: 
*dejar:*
18. No coger <una persona> [una cosa que debería haber haber cogido] por olvido: _Se dejó el pasaporte y no pudimos entrar en el país._

He sacado otro ejemplo del _Diccionario Wordreference.com:_
*dejar:*
2. olvidar algo en algún sitio: _Me he dejado el paraguas._


----------



## zipp404

¿Estás seguro que ese "se dejó" no es una construcción pronominal o impersonal?

Me parece que "se dejó el pasaporte" es una construcción pronominal, impersonal.

"Durante la reunión _se habló_ español" es pronominal e impersonal. El hecho de que se pueda decir "se habló" no me permite decir:  "Me hablé español en la reunión" al ingual que "La discusión _se dejó_ para manaña" no me permite decir "Me dejé el bolso en un taxi".  

Me parece rarisimo.


----------



## Juan Nadie

zipp404 said:


> ¿Estás seguro que ese "se dejó" no es una construcción pronominal o impersonal?
> 
> Me parece que "se dejó el pasaporte" es una construcción pronominal, impersonal.
> 
> "Durante la reunión _se habló_ español" es pronominal e impersonal. El hecho de que se pueda decir "se habló" no me permite decir:  "Me hablé español en la reunión" al ingual que "La discusión _se dejó_ para manaña" no me permite decir "Me dejé el bolso en un taxi".
> 
> Me parece rarisimo.


¿Seguro que no es _Se parece rarísimo_?


----------



## Jellby

zipp404 said:


> ¿Estás seguro que ese "se dejó" no es una construcción pronominal o impersonal?



Es pronominal, no es impersonal.

Yo me dejé el bolso, tú te dejaste el móvil, él se dejó el pasaporte... todos nos dejamos algo, pero no por eso se dejó de hacer lo que había que hacer. (Lo subrayado sí es impersonal).

El pronombre refuerza la idea de que fue un descuido.


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Es pronominal, no es impersonal.
> 
> Yo me dejé el bolso, tú te dejaste el móvil, él se dejó el pasaporte... todos nos dejamos algo, pero no por eso se dejó de hacer lo que había que hacer. (Lo subrayado sí es impersonal).
> 
> El pronombre refuerza la idea de que fue un descuido.


 
Con el significado "por descuido" es correcto:
*Me dejé el bolso en un taxi.*

Me gustaría saber si con este significado es también correcto:
*Dejé el bolso en un taxi.  *


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Con el significado "por descuido" es correcto:
> *Me dejé el bolso en un taxi.*
> 
> Me gustaría saber si con este significado es también correcto:
> *Dejé el bolso en un taxi. *


 
No, en España "dejé el bolso en un taxi" significaría una acción voluntaria, no un olvido.

Para suprimir el pronombre es mejor utilizar el verbo "olvidar": _Olvidé el bolso en un taxi. _
Porque olvidar es siempre un acto involuntario.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

¡Gracias Pinairun! Ahora todo está claro.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Concuerdo con la Machy. Todos esos dativos de interés se usan en Colombia, menos el que acompaña a _dejar_. Tampoco lo usaríamos con _olvidar_: _*Me* olvidé las gafas en el taxi _es algo que nadie diría en mi versión de español.
> 
> Simplemente no es idiomático para nosotros. No lo usamos y nos suena raro.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista semántico, hay una gran diferencia entre _dejar/olvidar _y los demás verbos que mencionas, que hace que el uso del dativo no me cuadre. ¿Qué 'interés' puede manifestar un hablante en _dejar/olvidar _un objeto en un lugar que no le conviene?
> 
> Si el matiz que le añade el dativo a la construcción es el de la involuntariedad, ese matiz es muy distinto al que el dativo normalmente agrega a los verbos: que el acto es bienvenido y voluntario o que existe un fuerte involucramiento en la acción por parte del sujeto o del hablante.
> 
> Por aquí sólo divagando. Ya sé que para ustedes sí tiene sentido ese dativo...


 
He recordado otro uso de "dejarse" (con dativo superfluo) que no sé si es solo nuestro. Pero que no significa "olvidar":
_Te has dejado el cuarto de baño hecho un asco._
_Te has dejado las patatas. ¿No las has encontrado buenas?_

Quizá también os suene raro, ¿o lo usáis así?


----------



## swift

Hola Pinairun. 


Pinairun said:


> Quizá también os suene raro, ¿o lo usáis así?


En Costa Rica, ni una ni la otra. Más bien, se interpretaría de otro modo: dejarse algo significa "guardarlo para sí", "quedarse con algo".

Un saludo amistoso,


J.


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> Hola Pinairun. En Costa Rica, ni una ni la otra. Más bien, se interpretaría de otro modo: dejarse algo significa "guardarlo para sí", "quedarse con algo".
> 
> Un saludo amistoso,
> 
> 
> J.


 
¡Vaya lío! 
Menos mal que, en general, seguimos entendiéndonos...

Gracias Swift, un saludo


----------



## swift

Pues sí. ¿Unidad en la diversidad? Ni por asomo. 

Olvidé mencionar que si alguien dice "me dejé el bolso en el taxi", además de que la preposición "en" haría que el receptor se quede en las nubes por un momento, se entendería de este modo: en el taxi, encontré un bolso que alguien había olvidado; yo me quedé con el bolso.

Divertido, ¿no te parece?

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Bocha

swift said:


> En Costa Rica, Más bien, se interpretaría de otro modo: dejarse algo significa "guardarlo para sí", "quedarse con algo".
> 
> 
> J.



Hola:

Aquí también se usa de esa forma, pero no lo interpretaríamos así en el contexto del taxi.

_Me llevé los tres vestidos para probármelos me dejé el rojo que era el que más me gustaba y le devolví los otros dos_.


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> Pues sí. ¿Unidad en la diversidad? Ni por asomo.
> 
> Olvidé mencionar que si alguien dice "me dejé el bolso en el taxi", además de que la preposición "en" haría que el receptor se quede en las nubes por un momento, se entendería de este modo: en el taxi, encontré un bolso que alguien había olvidado; yo me quedé con el bolso.
> 
> Divertido, ¿no te parece?
> 
> Hasta pronto.


 


_



Me llevé los tres vestidos para probármelos me dejé el rojo que era el que más me gustaba y le devolví los otros dos.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## swift

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Aquí también se usa de esa forma, pero no lo interpretaríamos así en el contexto del taxi.


Hola Bocha:

Por eso decía que la preposición "en" despistaría al receptor: _¿Se dejó el bolso _en_ el taxi? ¿Qué será lo que quiere decir?_ La interpretación que ofrecí en mi mensaje anterior sería el resultado de no poco esfuerzo.

Un saludo para vos también.


J.


----------



## RacoonGirl

En España nadie diría "dejé el bolso en un taxi", diríamos "me dejé el bolso en un taxi". De todas formas, las dos están bien.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> He recordado otro uso de "dejarse" (con dativo superfluo) que no sé si es solo nuestro. Pero que no significa "olvidar":
> _Te has dejado el cuarto de baño hecho un asco._
> _Te has dejado las patatas. ¿No las has encontrado buenas?_
> 
> Quizá también os suene raro, ¿o lo usáis así?



También nos suena raro.  No, rarísimo. 



> _Dejaste el baño hecho un asco.
> Dejaste las papas.  ¿No te parecieron buenas?_


Es como lo diríamos.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> También nos suena raro. No, rarísimo.
> 
> Es como lo diríamos.


 
Ya veo, ya.
Por lo menos lo tuyo se parece algo más... Porque Swift y Bocha me han dejado así


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Ya veo, ya.
> Por lo menos lo tuyo se parece algo más... Porque Swift y Bocha me han dejado así



A mí igual.


----------



## RacoonGirl

Es curioso como dependiendo del país se dice lo mismo de distinta forma.


----------



## mirx

Pues al menos a lo que dijo Swift sí le encuentro sentido.

_Le dejé tres (a María), te dejé cinco (a tí) y me dejé dos a mí._

Que tampoco se dice así en México, sonaría igual raro, pero al menos aquí sí veo una lógica.

El único uso que recuerdo ahora en México de "me deje" es:



> _Me dejé a Pedro atrás desde la segunda vuelta._


 
Significa que en una competición rebasé a Pedro.


----------



## la_machy

Mirx, en Sonora diríamos 'Dejé a Pedro atrás en la segunda vuelta', sin el _me._

_Saludos_


----------



## mirx

la_machy said:


> Mirx, en Sonora diríamos 'Dejé a Pedro atrás en la segunda vuelta', sin el _me._
> 
> _Saludos_


 
Pues no sé si en Sonora vean esta diferencia pero ahí te va:



> _Me dejé a Pedro en la segunda vuelta_


 Yo lo rebasé con mi velocidad, con mi superioridad, con mi astucia.

_



			Dejé atrás a Pedro.
		
Click to expand...

_Pasé a Pedro, quizá estaba estacionado y lo rebasé, quizá su coche iba más lento, quizá me dejó pasar.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muy interesante eso del dativo de interes u objeto de interés. En la mayoría de los ejemplos suena "normal" para mí excepto en eso de "me dejé algo en el taxi."
Yo definitivamente diría "se me olvidó algo en el taxi."
En lo de "te dejaste las papas" yo diría "dejaste las papas."
Aunque les diré que no necesitamos salir del país (en mi caso México) para caer en confusiones. 
Por ejemplo el adjetivo curro/a. En Sonora (en mi región del valle del Yaqui) significa chico/a de talla=medio apretado/a.
Una muchacha de Veracruz que visitaba Sonora fue de compras con la esposa de otro pelotero de Cd. Obregón. Cuando esta chica se midió una falda y le preguntó a su compañera que si como le quedaba, esta le contestó que "muy curra."
La chica la compró de inmediato. Curra en Veracruz ha de significar algo muy atractivo. ¿?
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Alma Shofner said:


> La chica la compró de inmediato. Curra en Veracruz ha de significar algo muy atractivo. ¿?
> Saludos


 
No te vayas hasta Veracruz, ya en Durango significa esto:



> *curro**2**, rra**.*
> (Quizá de _Curro_, hipocorístico del n. p. _Francisco_, con el que se designa popularmente a los andaluces, que gozan de fama de majos).
> 
> *1. *adj. coloq. *majo* (‖ que afecta libertad y guapeza).


 
Aunque es cierto que por aquí tiene más bien una connotación negativa, casi casi sinónimo de presuntuoso.



> "Mira esa curra, se cree parida por los dioses"





> "Huy, huy, qué curro vienes hoy, ¿pues a qué fiesta vas que no me invitaste?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Me parece que el único caso (me parece, insisto) en el que yo usaría me dejé es este:

Me probé tres pares y me dejé (puesto) el último.


----------



## ultravioleta

Hola Pitt, aquí tenemos un muy interesante intercambio de buenos comentarios en este hilo. Te voy a dar mi opinión

Puedes decirle a alguien:

*Me *dejé el bolso en un taxi (*sin quererlo*) es que *me olvidé*. Pero además, "es una *mea culpa*", y me pesa, me preocupa, me enojo conmigo misma, etc.

Dejé el bolso en un taxi (*sin quererlo*) es que *me lo olvidé*. Pero, implicando que sos un ser humano con derecho a equivocarte. Te pesa, te preocupas etc. pero te justificas.

*Me *dejé el bolso en un taxi (*como había planeado, jeje*) esta construcción no admite la idea de un acto planeado, entonces, estás mintiendo.

Dejé el bolso en un taxi (*como había planeado*) *no es* que me lo olvidé, sino que quise hacerlo, y no miento, lo dejé porque quise.

Saludos,
UV


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por los ejemplos!

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

mirx said:


> El único uso que recuerdo ahora en México de "me deje" es:_Me dejé a Pedro atrás desde la segunda vuelta._


Hola, Mirx:
Capaz que la embarro porque no acabé de leer todo el hilo de cabo a rabo. Imagino que tu comentario se refiere sólo a los típicos usos transitivos: dejar algo o a alguien en algún lugar, y no incluye ejemplos tales como: _me dejé estar, se me pasó la fecha de inscripción para el examen; me dejé convencer por ella, ahora lo estoy lamentando_. En estos casos el uso del pronombre es inevitable. Disculpas si es una obviedad, pero por lo menos puede servirle a los estudiantes extranjeros. 
Saludos

*dejar 19. *intr. U. como verbo auxiliar, unido a algunos infinitivos, para indicar el modo especial de suceder o ejecutarse lo que significa el verbo que se le une. U. m. c. prnl. _Dejarse querer, sentir, beber._


----------

